# Paying for needed supplies, Need advice about Western Union.



## MarantzMan (Jun 13, 2016)

Hey, this is my first post but not my last. 
I have found a great site to buy the supplies needed to treat the low T diagnosis i was given, last week. 

The site pretty much takes just western union and bitcoins? , No c/c's

The website has a good rep and is highly recommended by you guys and i know i should trust the supplier, but being my first time buyer and it being stuff i may not have a script for, like hgc, that my Dr does not know anything about. I may not be able able to get a script for it or Clomid or even the Testosterone. 
 I plan on taking over the job myself, because i want to do it right. 

Needless to say, My MD is about useless and thinks monitoring E2 is a joke.

My T counts as of last week's MAYO Clinic Testosterone test is as follows

Free T 1.90ng
Total T   112ng

So for now i am on Androforte. 5% cream. 

So my question  is Whether using western union is the right way to go. 
Thanks for any help i can get.


----------



## vadimeu (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi man, 

WU is not safer for you, because i can not take your money back if something happen, but if somebody already used this source and all is good you can try it, there is no other way to understand if this will work or not


----------

